# Tell me your Black/Blue Cohosh experiences



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

My FIL brought me some black and blue cohosh (in the form of tea) but now I don't know if I really want to take it. I have been having contractions every day now for almost two weeks but they are not painful - just mildly uncomfortable - and they are not regular. I was hoping to use the tea to regulate them but I am finding side effects online that are a little scary to me. Some were talking about blue cohosh causing heart problems, which I've never heard so I don't know how accurate this site was...and another said that the black cohosh did help regulate contractions, but also caused heavy fatigue which I definitely don't want if I'm about to meet a new baby.







For those of you who have had any experience with it, what was your overall impression of it? What form did you take (tea, tincture, capsules, whatever)? Did it induce labor or regulate contractions you were already having? Did you have side effects?


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I took tinctures at 41w5d and all it did was make me feel exhausted. Baby was born at 42w1d.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i took tinctures made by my midwife (the same midwife as DreamsInDigital --







Lydia! how are you? omigosh, i just realized Winter is almost 6 months old! ack!) when i had already been in labor for about 30 hours. it seemed to help make my contractions stronger and maybe closer together and my cervix finished dilating from 8 to 10 in less than 2 hours. i don't think i would use them if i wasn't already in labor.

also, from what i know, the homeopathic versions are much safer to use (cimicifuga and caullophyllum) because they are such minute doses.

~claudia


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

But you aren't due for another 10 days at least. Why would you want to force labor so soon?

Keri


----------



## Heart.Revolution (Apr 30, 2004)

I took a bunch of blue cohosh in tincture form when I went into labor at 41weeks 3days. I think it made my contractions come on stronger and faster than expected, be careful.


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

It sent me into labor, but my body wasn't ready for it so I ended up transferring to a hospital after it stalled and my water had been broken for too long. I wouldn't take chances with it again personally, unless I was 41 + weeks and going to have to transfer soon if I didn't.


----------



## Shenandoah (Apr 30, 2006)

I did a whole protocol with black cohosh, evening primrose oil, and something else (rrl tea maybe?). Didn't work. I had been having strong BH for weeks (was then 39.5 weeks and READY) and the herbs stopped them dead in their tracks. Made me feel sick too.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, I was under the impression that it wouldn't actually INDUCE labor, but it would regulate existing contractions. Thanks for your experiences so far!


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

I would caution that just because it's natural and herbal doesn't mean it's not a drug and that it's not an intervention. Attempting to induce or regulate contractions for your body is ready, no matter how you do it (cervadil, cohosh, castor oil, pitocin), can cause undesired side-effects. I would tell you that prodromal labor sucks, but it's healthiest for you to just live with it, the real thing will start at some point. Your body knows what it's doing.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mamamicky (Aug 4, 2005)

Have you read information at gentlebirth.org (the midwives archives section)?

I have reasearched just about every form of induction. Natural, pharmacutical, physical etc. I personally feel VERY safe with Black and Blue cohosh. I used it with my last pregnancy. I don't believe tea is "strong enough" to really do the work but that is my personal opinion. If you really want to get things going, I don't think anything is appropriate before 40 or 41 weeks, but then it's better to use the tinctues because just a dose or two under the tounge should get things moving at least.

Black cohosh is a uterine toner. It alone WILL NOT send you into labor. Blue cohosh IS a stimulant and will absolutely bring on contractions. That is why it should be teemed with black cohosh or another regulating type herb.

Herbs are medicine and should be treated seriously. ON the other hand, while many herbs have not gone through gold standard trials, they have been used in all of human history and have an excellent track record.

You should speak with your care provider and do it with their help and supervision.

Again, these are my opinions and the result of my personal research.
You may come to entirely different conclusions.

Blessings,
micky


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

For me, MIL helped me take some both pregnancies. I personally regret it. I feel all it did was stress me out, baby, and had negative affects. I think it is bad stuff. Didn't help me to have a natural birth either.I think it complicated things.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I took blue cohosh both in tea and under the tongue (BAD idea- burns like heck!) when I was overdue. Didn't do a darn thing for me.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi*
But you aren't due for another 10 days at least. Why would you want to force labor so soon?

Keri


----------

